# I just Got it- Review of the mighty Pettysuki!!



## sachem allison (Sep 21, 2011)

i got it

bad ass knife!!!!!!! I got it yesterday and it was gorgeous, the handle practically rippled in 3-d. everyone said it was the coolest knife design they have ever seen. I used it exclusively yesterday for prep and such , did 40# of mirepoix without a hitch. I'm buying some chickens tomorrow just to see what it can do. It's too small for a production knife in a everyday kitchen setting, but I bet it eats up chickens for lunch. It would definitely make a great boning knife
I have to get used to single beveled knives as I never use them and am only now getting into it seriously. I love the profile of this knife. I think a 210mm version with the same profile would be amazingly efficient in the kitchen and a much better production knife. It came pretty sharp, but I decided to put it on the stones anyway. I only have a king combo 1000/ 6000k. I soaked the stones, put the knife on it and nothing happened that I can tell. It felt almost like I was sliding on ice or glass, I got no mud, no real feedback. Took the knife off the stones and proceeded to shave all the hair off of my reluctant cooks arm.lol
This is the info that Spike sent me on the "pettysuki."

Wait until you see the redwood in person! It has an iridescence that doesn't show up in pictures. The ferrule is ebony, the rest is stabilized redwood from the Burl Source.
The blade is 162mm long and 38mm tall at the heel.
The blade is O1 steel heat treated as per Devin Thomas' instructions, heated to 1475, quenched in fast quench oil, then soaked fro 30 minutes at minus 100º f., followed by double tempering at 345º f. The hardness should be between 61 and 63 hrc. The blade was coated with anti-scale compound prior to HT to minimize decarb. I'm going to miss this one when it's gone! 


This is a bad ass knife. The next question is would you do a 210mm? double bevel? 











Son:biggrin:


----------



## phan1 (Sep 21, 2011)

Looks awsome. And yeah, a 210mm pettisuki is pretty damn versatile. Great knife to have.


----------



## tk59 (Sep 21, 2011)

Interesting blade. What is the thickness of the blade over the heel and at the end of the bevel near the tip?


----------



## sachem allison (Sep 21, 2011)

tk59 said:


> Interesting blade. What is the thickness of the blade over the heel and at the end of the bevel near the tip?


 I'm not sure, it doesn't look more then 2mm at the spine above the heel and maybe a little less than 1mm at the tip. We should ask Spike, I forgot to.


----------



## sachem allison (Sep 21, 2011)

tk59 said:


> Interesting blade. What is the thickness of the blade over the heel and at the end of the bevel near the tip?


 I'm not sure, it doesn't look more then 2mm at the spine above the heel and maybe a little less than 1mm at the tip. We should ask Spike, I forgot to.


----------



## WillC (Sep 21, 2011)

That is a very cool shaped knife. I think if in double bevel, it would look great ground halfway on both sides, with a secondary bevel.


----------



## sachem allison (Sep 21, 2011)

raisedbybrocks said:


> That is a very cool shaped knife. I think if in double bevel, it would look great ground halfway on both sides, with a secondary bevel.


 
Yes, my thinking exactly. I think I shall commission said knife but in a 210mm. It should perform incredibly well.


----------



## SpikeC (Sep 21, 2011)

Thanks for the positive feedback!low
The blade is 2.3mm at the heel, and it tapers to something else near the tip.
I use mine for making KKF Chicken, and I think that it works fine for that!


----------



## G-rat (Sep 21, 2011)

SpikeC said:


> Thanks for the positive feedback!low
> The blade is 2.3mm at the heel, and it tapers to something else near the tip.
> I use mine for making KKF Chicken, and I think that it works fine for that!


 
Wow seriously this knife looks like a chicken murdering butchering machine! I really like the handle too. It just looks like a really sturdy blade all around. Perfect for so many things. It would be hard for me because of its traditional geometry to use a traditional honesuki off the board for cutting carrots or onions but this knife looks perfect for that. 

Great knife Spike.


----------



## Eamon Burke (Sep 21, 2011)

I'm still in love with the very concept of this knife. I first was ambivalent, but I like it more every time I see it! Glad you are spreading the love!


----------



## Vertigo (Sep 21, 2011)

Not that I'm not interested in the knife _too_, but ugh... what the heck is that black stuff on your laptop man?!


----------



## Eamon Burke (Sep 21, 2011)

Vertigo said:


> Not that I'm not interested in the knife _too_, but ugh... what the heck is that black stuff on your laptop man?!


 
It's his KKF scar. From the wrist, you know.


----------



## sachem allison (Sep 21, 2011)

Vertigo said:


> Not that I'm not interested in the knife _too_, but ugh... what the heck is that black stuff on your laptop man?!


 that actually is the underlying plastic on the computer case. it is under the silver. I have a bracelet that I wear that abrades the plastic and that is a years worth of wear. It is not black tar heroin! I repeat not black tar heroin!


----------



## sachem allison (Sep 21, 2011)

johndoughy said:


> It's his KKF scar. From the wrist, you know.


 
exactly!


----------



## sachem allison (Sep 28, 2011)

G-rat said:


> Wow seriously this knife looks like a chicken murdering butchering machine! I really like the handle too. It just looks like a really sturdy blade all around. Perfect for so many things. It would be hard for me because of its traditional geometry to use a traditional honesuki off the board for cutting carrots or onions but this knife looks perfect for that.
> 
> Great knife Spike.


 I can absolutely say this knife murders chickens, I just boned out 200 lbs. of whole chicken and another 100 lbs. of turkeys with out having to sharpen it once. This blade design is bad ass. it just doesn't do tomatoes well.lol
Thanks, Spike for making a superb knife.


----------



## Hermes7792 (Oct 9, 2011)

what did this badboy cost you?


----------

